# Habistat temp probe position



## RichyHunt (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi all,

Have seen loads of different answers to this question so am a little confused. My first viv, set up this week, will be getting my new beardie next week but want to make sure everythings set up perfect for him first. I have a 4ft viv, to house a beardie. I have a habistat dimming thermo controlling the temp, temps look good at 90 hot end, 70 cold end, is that right? Importantly, where do I put the thermo probe, its currently right next to the intended basking area for the beardie. The basking lamp stays quite dim but as i say, temps look good. any advice would be great especially on positioning of probe. Thanks all.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

You need a basking temp of around 105-110 and a cool end of around 80f

I normally have my thermostat in the warm end away from the basking lamp set to around 88f


----------



## RichyHunt (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Imginy, you wouldnt believe the amount of places i've had this probe (all in the viv he he). I had it on basking spot and it didt get above 90f, away from basking spot it got higher but worried too high, its now in cooler end set at 84f to see what temp i get in the hot end now. Am using dial therms tho so realise i need a probe therm that can measure the basking spot in particular. Is that right? Looking to get my beardie tomorrow, have spent all week setting it all up! Thanks for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

You can't keep the probe in the directly under the basking lamp because most thermostats only go up to 90f.

When setting up temps the most important thing to do is get the basking temp right to do this you need some sort of thermometer to check it is hitting around 105f. You really need a bulb that sits steady at this temperature I recommend a household 60w spot/reflector bulb. If the basking temp is to hot or to cold you need to move the bulb fixing higher or lower accordingly. 
Then measure your cold end temps if they are not around 80f you need to change some things if it slightly to hot you can try adding a bit of ventilation or maybe leave the door open a bit.
If the cool end is still to hot you need to change your basking bulb to a smaller one then set that at the right hight to get your basking temps, also same goes if your cool end is too cold you need to get a bigger basking bulb and adjust the height of it to make sure you still have the correct basking 
temps.
The thermostat should mainly be used too stop the vivs over heating you can't really use them to balance temps.

Forgot to add I wouldn't worry about the temps in the warm end they don't matter as long as you have basking temps and cool end sorted it will be fine
Hope this helps 
Guinea


----------

